# Shell-ish (Mini-Fan) Pattern for Blanket (or ?) (C)



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

*Shell-ish Pattern for Blanket
from CrochetKnitting4u

I'D CALL THIS "SHELL-ISH MINI-FANS"*

http://crochetknitting4u.blogspot.com/2015/06/crochet-shell-ish-pattern-for-blanket.html?spref=pi&m=1


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

That is so pretty. I wish I didn't lose interested after a week or so.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

That is very attractive.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is very pretty, thank you for the link.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

deexer said:


> That is so pretty. I wish I didn't lose interested after a week or so.


How about something small - - such as a baby blanket or a neck scarf - - or even a child size neck scarf ???
__________


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

My mom has stepped out (in 2013 at the age of 94-1/2, so no complaints) but she loved as well as collected fans, and I guess that's what got my attention when I saw this pattern.
__________


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

One of the nicest fan stitch patterns I've seen. Thanks!


----------



## hopeinmt (Jul 7, 2016)

That looks just like the Herrschners afghan I crocheted for my daughter last Christmas. Hope there's not a copy right violation going on here.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

A very sweet little baby blanket, thank you for the link!!!!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very interesting pattern! Thanks for the link.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

hopeinmt said:


> That looks just like the Herrschners afghan I crocheted for my daughter last Christmas. Hope there's not a copy right violation going on here.


I have unsuccessfully searched Herrschners for a crochet kit related to fans/shells - - I also used Google search to try to look for that a pattern like that from them.

Do you by any chance still have the name of the pattern kit, or a link to it ???

Is it possible that you could upload a photo of your daughter's afghan ???

Patterns usually aren't identical & with standard chs, scs and dcs in various arrangements, there often isn't too much new under the sun.

This is the closest stitch I can find elsewhere, but even it isn't identical - - it's called the:

*Large Fans Crochet Stitch
from Crochet Kingdom*

https://www.crochetkingdom.com/large-fans-crochet-stitch/


----------



## hopeinmt (Jul 7, 2016)

Try looking for Purple Haze Afghan, which is a copyrighted Herrschners pattern. It has a shell pattern which looks exactly the same.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

hopeinmt said:


> Try looking for Purple Haze Afghan, which is a copyrighted Herrschners pattern. It has a shell pattern which looks exactly the same.


I wouldn't ever have been able to locate the kit without you supplying the name (I wish places would be more descriptive). The shaded effect looks like a color change every row - - personally, I would never want to create all those ends to sew in; I would probably use a variegated yarn, even though the appearance would change a bit.

It does look similar...however the person who posted the pattern at the link I provided wrote that she originally saw the pattern in French somewhere (the blog link she provided is now broken), and that she made up her own pattern, changing the stitches to be worked in the BLOs, which apparently differed from the photo she saw. I have to agree that it changed the textural appearance.

Maybe the pattern instructions in the kit specify who the designer was, but since the pattern isn't listed on the Herrschners page, it's difficult to tell to whom a copyright might belong. By writing the pattern in her own words, her own style, and changing some elements, her pattern may be considered unique even if the finished product appears similar.

Regarding the Herrschners kit, however, take a look at this (*YIKES !!!*:

Some place called Colored Craft in Long Beach, CA is selling the Herrschners Purple Haze kit for *$45.98*...

https://coloredcraft.com/products/herrschners-purple-haze-crochet-afghan-kit

While Herrschners themselves have just marked it down to *$22.99 (from $27.99)*...

https://www.herrschners.com/product/herrschners%26%23174-+purple+haze+crochet+afghan+kit.do

*WOW !!! - - double the price ??? I wonder how they manage to do that...

Caveat Emptor - - buyer beware - - or, as I like to say, "Buyer BE Aware" !!!*
.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Lovely pattern, thanks!


----------



## SadieW54 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

